# Trouble code P1708, Your all going to laugh.



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Hello. As a few or you know, I have a 2003 chevy tahoe with the 5.3flex. As even more of you know, I am an ignorant fool. Today while driving back from getting free sweet tea at the local mcdonalds, I noticed the check engine light on. I pulled into the adjasent O'reilly auto parts and borrowed their diagnostic tool. It came up with trouble code P1708, fuel consistencey sensor problem. I have a hunch this is because is an attempt to clean out an old gas can my dad had been using for oil storage. I dumped it out filled it with gas, use all that for fire gas, refilled it and put a bit in the truck when I was in a rush. Anyway, on the way home I topped off the rest (12 gallons) of my tank to try and dilute it and pored some seafoam in. On another note I got an alignment done yesterday, I don't think that is of any relavence but I thought I'd throw it in just is case.

My question is, how deep am I in? is this a problem, as in a shop fix, or something I fix.

Thanks for your time, have a great night,

John.


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would think that is probably just a sensor, and it noticed the residue oil that was in the tank. I would run the gas out, fill up again and then reset the codes on the truck. Those flex fuel vehicles do some weird stuff. If that does not fix the problem, just track down what sensor throws that code maybe its in the tank? or god know where, and clean/replace it?


----------



## Willman940 (Dec 21, 2008)

Check engine light went off, the solution was dillution, but now the cruise is out which is more of a nusence then anything, I really hope its just a fuse.


----------



## lotec25 (Jun 10, 2008)

figure this out? was the fuse bad?


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Willman940;1047874 said:


> Check engine light went off, the solution was dillution, but now the cruise is out which is more of a nusence then anything, I really hope its just a fuse.


Even though the light went out the code is still there and will show up when you plug the vehicle in...clear the code then see if it comes back again (and it may not be right away).


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

woops, posted twice..


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

In many cases the cruise is disabled when there are any fault codes.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I think it was the sweet tea from Micky D's


----------

